# Filatova's "Understanding the People Around: An Introduction To Socionics"



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone purchased this book before? Understanding the People Around You: An Introduction to Socionics: Ekaterina Sergeevna Filatova: 9780967990767: Amazon.com: Books

I'm thinking of getting it and wondering if it's any good. I've read that it goes into intertype relationships in much detail with example situations, but I'm not sure if the translation is all that good and accurate.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

I have purchased the book, and I do not view it favorably.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll be buying it eventually. Despite the reviews online :/


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

The descriptions aren´t really different from the ones Online and it is only an introduction which is limited to Model J(ung).


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

aestrivex said:


> I have purchased the book, and I do not view it favorably.


what are you main criticisms of this book?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> what are you main criticisms of this book?


In my opinion the book takes a simplistic view of socionics. It is addressed as absolute and scientifically proven. The book has a very low emphasis if any on intertype relations or quadra values. Its descriptions of IM elements and types are low quality, minimally realistic, and basically hacked together.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Has anyone purchased this book before?


I've read it in Russian. Not a bad and popular book from "classical" author, but it's basic info with some doubtful examples. Today you may get similar info in Internet.
And despite one dude said here, quality of descriptions of informational apects, types and other are not bad there, - it's classical Socionics. At least such should to think those who are not followers of some exotic concepts and other perversions in typology.


----------

